# Qiyi Square-1 Core Stripped



## willtri4 (Nov 29, 2015)

So my Qiyi square-1 has had problems with loosening itself. I would have to tighten it every few solves. Today, the threaded part became completely stripped and it won't stay tight for more than a few turns. Is there something I can do to fix the part, or do I have to buy a new one? And if I have to get a new one, how can I keep this from happening again?


----------



## Sam N (Nov 30, 2015)

I've seen this happen to some of my puzzles in the past. Often times it was friction on the screw by other pieces that were loosening the screw. Lubrication fixed that easily. However you stated that the threaded part was completely stripped. There is not much to do other than to buy a new core piece. You might be able to superglue the screw and core together, but i'm not really sure that would be a good idea. Are there other square-1's that you have lying around? maybe you can see if one of those screw / core parts fit into your Qiyi Square-1.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 30, 2015)

Same thing happened to me. Exact same. I'm buying a new one. Hope this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 30, 2015)

I've heard its some design flaw in the core area that causes it to do that, I've seen comments on it. On the Cubeologists unboxing there was someone mentioning it. you should read it, maybe you could understand it better than me.


----------



## nightcuber (Nov 30, 2015)

Can anyone post their stripped core plz?


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 30, 2015)

I flipped the thread cap based on someone's suggestion somewhere on Facebook, and it's been pretty stable over the past few hundred solves. YMMV with this, 'tho, but I think it's good for at least keeping the puzzle usable a bit longer.


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 30, 2015)

oh my...i was thinking of buying a square 1 but this changes my mind...


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe just buy a new core? Or you could tell the cubicle.us if you bought it from there; they have really good customer service and might help u with it.


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 30, 2015)

Same happenend to me. For the moment I flipped the piece and superglued the rest but it changed the feeling of the cube for me. 
I think you should be able to find a similar metal replacement piece in any hardware store. However I haven't had time to look for it


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 30, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I've heard its some design flaw in the core area that causes it to do that, I've seen comments on it. On the Cubeologists unboxing there was someone mentioning it. you should read it, maybe you could understand it better than me.



yeap saw that comment too


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 30, 2015)

Not sure but does Raul Low's mod help with this?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm glad I saw this before mine arrived, hopefully when it does arrive I can fix it before the damage is done. If someone familiar with the fix could make a quick video on it, that would be great.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2015)

Just received mine today and I've done 160 solves on it, I'll probably wait a while to see if I can prevent this problem


----------



## gokkar (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, mine had this problem. I flipped the piece that the screw goes in to and have been fine since.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 30, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Not sure but does Raul Low's mod help with this?



Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to - I did his mod (admittedly without the spring bit, because I couldn't find any wire cutters [rip my scissors T__T]), and it still happened.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been hesitant to play with mine because of this issue, any definite fixes out there yet?

EDIT: also can anyone post a pic or explain how the core can get stripped?


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 22, 2015)

Bump.

Can someone please upload a video or something on how this can be fixed or how a core gets stripped and looks like?

I got my Qiyi today and I don't want to use it until I can make sure the issue is fixed.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 22, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Bump.
> 
> Can someone please upload a video or something on how this can be fixed or how a core gets stripped and looks like?
> 
> I got my Qiyi today and I don't want to use it until I can make sure the issue is fixed.



I have done roughly 1000 solves on mine, and nothing has happened to it, and this only seems to have happened to people who have done lots of solves, so I'm sure that doing a few solves on it won't do much (if any) harm to it.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 22, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Bump.
> 
> Can someone please upload a video or something on how this can be fixed or how a core gets stripped and looks like?
> 
> I got my Qiyi today and I don't want to use it until I can make sure the issue is fixed.



How it happens and how it can be fixed is still a mystery. What it looks like is the cube loosens itself, getting more rapid as the problem gets worse. Mine got to the point where I couldn't scramble it without it becoming unusable. I have it glued in until I can get a replacement part. I've done 2000 solves on it.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> How it happens and how it can be fixed is still a mystery. What it looks like is the cube loosens itself, getting more rapid as the problem gets worse. Mine got to the point where I couldn't scramble it without it becoming unusable. I have it glued in until I can get a replacement part. I've done 2000 solves on it.



I have a vague idea of how this could happen, I think the screw might be pressed against the small 'ledge' (take apart the cube and you'll see what I mean, a lot of dust builds up there), and it gets stripped that way?

I'll try using a screw with a smaller head that doesn't get caught on the ledge.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I have a vague idea of how this could happen, I think the screw might be pressed against the small 'ledge' (take apart the cube and you'll see what I mean, a lot of dust builds up there), and it gets stripped that way?
> 
> I'll try using a screw with a smaller head that doesn't get caught on the ledge.



That's a good idea. The screw from my Cubetwist has a smaller head, so I'll try that once my replacement part comes. Maybe also sanding down the area around the screw would help, although seems kind of hard.


----------



## CREEPINGIRON (Dec 22, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I have done roughly 1000 solves on mine, and nothing has happened to it, and this only seems to have happened to people who have done lots of solves, so I'm sure that doing a few solves on it won't do much (if any) harm to it.



What do you mean by a few solves? A few solves in a session? Or will this happen if you just solve too fast or too rough?


----------



## Daniel Egdal (Dec 31, 2015)

I dont know if this works, but i Think i found a solution. I tried glueing the screw into the core, since then my brother has 100+ solves and it hasn't loosened it self yet. Hope it helps


----------



## starcuber (Jan 9, 2016)

Coolster01 said:


> Same thing happened to me. Exact same. I'm buying a new one. Hope this doesn't happen again.



does that mean my qiyi square 1 is dead ?


----------



## Cubing4Eternity (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a video of how to solve the problem how to fix a qiyi square 1 - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RTLGoaoa9xA


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2016)

All I did was to unscrew the whole thing, drop some superglue into the screw hole and screw the screw back in. Seems to hold up just fine, and the tensions are still adjustable.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

Based on a discussion with Thomas Kaunzinger on Facebook, I replaced my rectangular endcap with a lock nut I purchased at my local hardware store. I've done maybe 200 or 300 solves, and it hasn't loosened at all, so that's a good sign 

I bought the #6-32 lock nut, which seemed to be the only size they carried that fit well.


----------



## CubeBag (Jan 18, 2016)

A while ago I bought a QiYi pyraminx and the core came stripped, but The Cubicle had great customer service and they sent me a new one


----------

